# Trip to the Keys



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Planning a trip to the upper Key's sometime within a month. What advice can some of you that have fished this area this time of year give me. I fished out of Marathon a couple of years ago around Christmas and the main bite for sails was inside the reef line working the bait balls. I don't want to just target sails, just an all around trolling spread. What will be there?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish the inshore stuff, but if Im not mistaken, Winter is Big Wahoo Time in the Gulf Stream....


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Garbo, I hope we can hit some of the inshore stuff as well. As cold as its been down there I reckon I will need my duck huntin waders though.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

<H3 align=center>Florida Keys Fishing Calendar</H3><P align=center>*Most Fish Are Available All Year But This Chart Indicates When Fishing Is Best!*<CENTER>

<TABLE cellSpacing=3 border=1><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=108 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=right>*Month* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*JAN* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*FEB* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*MAR* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*APR* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*MAY* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*JUN* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*JUL* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*AUG* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*SEP* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*OCT* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*NOV* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=19><P align=center>*DEC* </TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=108 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

*Species* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#80ff80 height=24>

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 bgColor=white height=21>

*Marlin* </TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 bgColor=white height=21>

*Sailfish* </TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=21>

*Wahoo* </TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 bgColor=white height=20>

*Tuna* </TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=20><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=19>

*Dolphin* </TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=23>

*Grouper* </TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23>

</TD><TD width=31 height=23>

</TD><TD width=31 height=23>

</TD><TD width=31 height=23>

</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=23><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=24>

*Snapper* </TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=22>

*Bonefish* </TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=24>

*Permit* </TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=24><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=21>

*Tarpon* </TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD><TD width=31 height=21>

</TD></TR><TR><TD width=108>*Snook*</TD><TD width=31><P align=center> </TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center> </TD><TD width=31><P align=center> </TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR><TD width=108>*Redfish*</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31><P align=center>








</TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR><TD width=108>*Sea Trout*</TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD><TD width=31></TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=22>

*Shark* </TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR><TD width=108>*Bonito*</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=22>

*Kingfish* </TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=22>

*Cobia* </TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22>

</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=22><P align=center>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD vAlign=center width=108 height=19>

*Amberjack* </TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19><P align=center>







</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD><TD width=31 height=19>

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=108 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=right>*Month* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*JAN* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*FEB* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*MAR* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*APR* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*MAY* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*JUN* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*JUL* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*AUG* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*SEP* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*OCT* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*NOV* </TD><TD width=31 bgColor=#0033cc height=21><P align=center>*DEC* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER>

<HR align=center width="90%" SIZE=5>

</CENTER><CENTER>

http://fishfloridakeys.com/index.htm

<HR align=center width="90%" SIZE=5></CENTER>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Catlin, I've fished the keys almost every year for about 15 years now. Give me a call when you get a chance. 

My new number 251-504-5623

Chris


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This time of year it's all sailfish. At least thes the way it was when I lives done there. Kite fish or bump in and out of gear enough to keep the line tight. I know that chart says the Dolphin are gone but a few winters ago I did real well a few times on big dolphin out near the drift boats. Maybe 3 fish a day but they were huge. Now go inshore! The bonefish stay on the flats all day in the winter and snook are in season. I really wanted to go this year but work killed it. I used this guy http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic366843-54-1.aspxHe is real good and will put you on the fish quick. And you can't beat the price. He helped my wife catch her first fish which was a 50lb Tarpon then she caught 2 more that day. He is very willing to give you info which is a nice change.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

When are you going to be there? We are going the last week of Feb. We will be in Big Pine Key or possibly in Key West.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

LITECATCH, I think we will probably be down the end of this month. I believe the boat is in Key Largo. Good luck to you on your trip.



Thanks to all for your replies. 



Garbo, thanks for the chart, I am excited to see that Bonita will be there, that is about all I am good at catching.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You're good at catching tiny kings on 50W's too


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

You are right. I just noticed kings will be there as well, better pack the 80's just in case any have size to them. However, the 50's do make more sporting.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I was born and raised there, actualy just moved from there not long ago (mile marker 101 ocean side). Anyways, Sails will def. be hot, seems like you know the deal w/ them. Don't be supprised to nail some of the larger dolphin out there as well, just not as thick now, summer is best. I would recomend going to the Islandmorada hump, you can get on a little of everything there this time of year, even blackfin and bo bo's. If it gets too rough you can always bottom drop for grouper and snapper. My choice would be to launch bayside and head to trout creek and nail the monster snook that are always on patrol this time of year. Right at sun-up at the mouth of the creek. The snook bite will be red hot now. At night hit any of the bridge lights on us1, Tarpon untill your arms fall off, lmk if you need any more info I miss it there, it's not the sportfishing capital of the world for no reason!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Matt, thanks for the good info, hope the trip doesn't fall through.


----------

